# Angels Revenant A.K.A Lethiathan has made another marine army.



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

As the title clearly states I have started another marine army.

So far I have 10 tacs and 5 termies.

Here is the sergeant and 2 tacs, the axe is from when he was in the deathwatch and the axe was gifted to him. Anyone bar normal marines will get personal heraldry, as shown on his shoulder and his banner.
I'm going to be using links to keep load times (and copy & paste times) low.

http://imgur.com/eEbBx,nEJXQ,8igtD,pisnx,YfNR1,C3c6D,Quqc0,SGaj5,5pWln,LvTpb#2

:so_happy: Until I can be bothered with my Heavy Bolter marine (also i know about the faults on the models) bye!

Lethiathan


----------



## Greenskin (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice marines, ya got there. I like the grey color overall, as well as the highlights. The freehand flames are also pretty good for table-top quality. Just a thought: you could probably get sharper points on the black flames(?) and other heraldic details if you went back and painted the edges of the points with the background color.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats what I tried to do, I just was slightly incabable =-)


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Right, So the way this army is going to work is Deathwing style, with 10 tacticals in a rhino backing them up. Does anyone have a good belial model?

Also my first Terminator! For some reason my paint mix changed shade... No idea why...
http://imgur.com/dpZ6e,CQEQP,KoPGm,YSfCg,CbYbf


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very neat and tidy. The highlights are a little extreme for my liking, but they look good on the whole. 

You might get more feedback if you place the photos into your post. Just use the direct link on the right of the photo. You'd be surprised how many people won't bother clicking on a link.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I know it gets more feedback, but it takes 3x longer to resize all the pictures and copy all the links across, when I can ill add the photos


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I would love to take a gander, but the website where the pics are being hosted keeps saying down for maintenance....Bahhhh


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

u dont need to resize the images, heresy auto does that if they are too big. and also it makes the pics viewable even when the site is down, as the one your using is now


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I know, But I recieved complaints because heresy needs to load the full size picture (roughly 3000x2500 pixels) and shrink it, increasing loading times :s 

Anyway, here are the models in question! (sorry for large pictures, I'll resize every other new one!)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

some nice models you got these, nice scheme. i would say the highlights are a bit extreme and "wobbly" but nice all the same :biggrin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, My highlights arent usually this extreme, my base mix darkened more than usual, Also I've fixed my camera issues! Yay!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Terminator Sargent. As previously stated I will be playing this deathwing, but the tac squad is in literally for 500 games. Hopefully Deathwing will not change too much in 6th ed (23/6/12) 
http://imgur.com/fhGJB,ABHbM,QgTda,6aXYr,Gp1Ae


----------

